# LIMEY'S TOUR OF SMOKING STATES



## medinacafe (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a great notion to ..... tour the southern smoking states to learn how to smoke & grill. Is there a circuit of events, competitions that could be followed by a Welsh enthusiast? What should not be missed?


----------



## themule69 (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so we can all give you a proper SMF

welcome.

Could you also add your location to your profile.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

